

Cool New Google Maps Feature Lets You 'Helicopter' Preview Routes - Urgo
http://www.pcworld.com/article/240953/cool_new_google_maps_feature_lets_you_helicopter_preview_routes.html

======
jessedhillon
Works for me in the SF bay area on Safari 5.1, OSX Lion. I believe you need to
have the Google Earth browser plugin installed:
<http://www.google.com/earth/explore/products/plugin.html>

That plugin is not available for Linux, sadly.

~~~
cpeterso
Thanks! The Google Earth plugin was the missing piece of the puzzle.

------
pennig
I'm not seeing this, in latest Safari or Chrome. Anybody else?

~~~
waterside81
Chrome 14 on OS X works for me. You have to hit "Get Directions" after
choosing your two locations.

~~~
jmonegro
Also Chrome 14 on OS X, and can't see it.

~~~
edkennedy
OS X and Chrome 14, in Canada, can't see it. I'm thinking location might have
something to do with that...

~~~
smd80
Don't see it in Northern California either, on Lion under Chrome 14 or Safari
5.

------
pasbesoin
What has happened to Google's LatLong blog (linked in the story)?

[http://google-latlong.blogspot.com/2011/09/helicopter-
view-o...](http://google-latlong.blogspot.com/2011/09/helicopter-view-of-your-
driving.html)

Zero visible content with NoScript enabled. I have to enable not just
blogspot.com but also something from blogblog.com . That's just [explicative]
annoying.

EDIT: After enabling scripts from those domains and viewing the content, when
I disable scripts and refresh, the content remains visible. In case anyone
tries blocking scripts and finds "it works for me".

